# Who really pays for car food delivery insurance?



## UberSuccess (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi, I was wondering who really pays for food delivering insurance for a car? I mean its very expensive and sometimes you do not even get orders for like 30 min to an hour and sometimes their are a lot of drivers around so you cannot earn a lot unless you work 12-14 hours a day. I see a lot of people using their cars but i am pretty sure they do not have cover to deliver food using their cars. I do not know how they got around this. Also i am from the UK


----------



## Tyuhdriveprius (Dec 31, 2017)

https://www.zego.com/
This app uses hourly insurance rate.


----------

